# Ilo DTV2794B 27" Video Problem



## 22639 (Dec 7, 2010)

My Ilo DTV2794B TV is 3 years old and 2 days ago I notice several very thin white lines running across the top of the screen. They look like the kind of lines one would get when there is a lot of electrical interference in the air causing the poor reception. They don't block out the picture..._(at least not yet)..._as they only effect 3/4" - 1" at the very top of thee screen. I get my TV through Direct TV but I know it can't be them because my roommates' TV gets a perfect picture. And since Orion/Ilo has sold out to Samsung _(who doesn't provide technical support for my TV anymore)_.......Here I am asking....how do I get rid of those damn lines?:4-zap:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi 22639


White lines means that your screen is giving out and the LCD screen needs to be replaced.


----------



## strep (Apr 16, 2011)

hi 22639 

I HAVE THE SAME TV AS YOU HAVE AND AN HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM. SINCE
I WAS A TECHNICIAN FOR MANY YEARS I HAVE A GOOD IDEA ON WHATS CAUSING IT.
IT'S A BAD FILTER CAPACITOR. I DON'T HAVE A SCHEMATIC FOR THIS SET YET,SO FINDING IT COULD BE RATHER DIFFICULT. strep


----------

